# Perdido Key/ OB



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Our schedules are hectic again. But love hanging out with the PFF peeps. But making it to Pcola Beach is tough. Anyone still meeting in the Perdido Key/ OB area?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Always wondered why there weren't any get togethers over this way.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I am all in but I must confess that I cannot make it every Wednesday. But, most people cannot. I think after labor day would be a good time to kick it off.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

There were irregular meets down at the FBYC a while back. I would meet you derelicts for a few drinks every couple of weeks.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw that a few were meeting up. I was not able to make it due to a work assignment. Well now I can.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I can and would love to on some weekends


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I talked with Matt at the Flora~Bama Yacht club. He said there doing $5 burgers on Wednesdays. As far as weekends, shoot Gin and I are usually there so works well for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

OP-FOR said:


> I talked with Matt at the Flora~Bama Yacht club. He said there doing $5 burgers on Wednesdays. As far as weekends, shoot Gin and I are usually there so works well for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if their burgers have gotten any better. For all the awesome food they have there, the burgers used to be the pits. As in, I wouldn't even pay $5 for one. Maybe the fries though.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Tuesday is two for Tuesday at Perdido bay golf course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Lillian pizza has 50% off your bill between 2 and 7. 7 days a week I heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Im in ... I tried to start this up a few years ago and only had 1 guy show ... and we both worked offshore so we couldn't do every week.... we hit wintzels happy hour for oysters and a beer... they used to do half price oysters and bang bang shrimp with a beer special... im offshore for another week and a half ....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in for just about any day, but Wednesdays. Have the kids then and the wife told me to stop taking them to bars. She can't make up her mind. Stop taking the kids to a bar or stop drinking alone. Women....


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It's getting time for the shrimp basket to start back up with the monthly oyster specials.

Bill money- think that was me. Thought there were 3 of us. Must have drank more than I thought and was seeing doubles. Lol!!!!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Deeplines said:


> It's getting time for the shrimp basket to start back up with the monthly oyster specials.
> 
> Bill money- think that was me. Thought there were 3 of us. Must have drank more than I thought and was seeing doubles. Lol!!!!


If _deplorables are welcome i am off every day forever but live day to day !

_


----------

